# New member in northumberland.



## Stu2 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi, started with a renault master campervan last summer following a great trip in my sons 30 year old talbot camelot and have had few great breaks wildcamping lockdowns allowing. Before that enjoyed many weekends in my dads mates blue transit devon in the 1970s! Have found the  forum very helpful since last year. We are based near chesters roman fort on hadrians wall. We have a 3 acre field on the river north tyne and hope to open to a small number of self contained vans in a week or so for people who want a quiet off road stopover. I dont want to break any forum rules regarding this so any advice from moderators welcome before i post any details?

Many thanks stu


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi welcome along from Scotland


----------



## Makzine (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello and welcome from Kent


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## mjvw (Jun 14, 2021)

North East rocks welcome to jewel  in the North East crown.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello Stu, welcome aboard (from North County Durham)   

I would say post away as your offering is very much appreciated, more details would be good.

I'd wait and see what the moderators say first, but I don't see why not?


----------



## mjvw (Jun 14, 2021)

Count me in for a stay. Often look for a nice stop over that localise. Keep us posted


----------



## jeanette (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi and welcome from another one from County Durham


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi many thanks for the welcome. The popup overnight park up field is almost ready. Still not decided on charge but If any full members on here want a free night over the next 10 days to help "test" then please feel free to pm me and ill give you details. Note location suits campervans and not sure access suitable for big motorhomes over 6m. Must be self contained and no children but we do have water. Fire pits welcome. Will post more details elsewhere on forum once everything sorted.
Cheers stu and sue


----------



## barryd (Jun 15, 2021)

Sounds great. Maybe post some photos of the access. You will be surprised where some of us have had our 7m+ vans or see if you can get some of the members with large motorhomes to give it a go. 

As regards charges, it sounds to me a bit like a no frills CL or CS type site. Waste and water only?  Thats great for motorhomes IMO as most of us dont want to be paying for facilities we dont use.  A typical CL with just basic facilities is anything from about £8 to £12 I think (Sometimes a bit less and sometimes a bit more).


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Cheers Barry will post pic later.  Note we wont have grey or black waste facility. Only self contained campervans, no caravans.
Stu


----------



## barryd (Jun 15, 2021)

Stu2 said:


> Cheers Barry will post pic later.  Note we wont have grey or black waste facility. Only self contained campervans, no caravans.
> Stu



oh ok. Thats still fine as you say for self contained motorhomes, they just need to come equipped for a few days stay.  Grey water on CL's and farm fields etc the farmer will often tell you just to dump it in a hedge or long grass rather than fill his sceptic tank with it so maybe you could advise that.  Most vans should be able to go three to four days before emptying the loo or filling water is needed.   With no facilities I would say a tenner or under really.


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Heres access which we finished yesterday as previously only good for tractor. As its onto road the issue is turning in. If youve a larger van and want to try drop me a pm.
Thanks


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim, do get you a-s here someday, loads of places to wild.


----------



## Poacher (Jun 15, 2021)

Another welcome from Co Durham here - I would get my 7.3m in there no problem.


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Poacher. If you want to give it a go let me know. Cheers stu


----------



## barryd (Jun 16, 2021)

I would get my 7m Van in there no bother at all.  I would be tempted to come up and give it a go but we are off to Flamborough head shortly and the Scottish Isles after that but if we can fit in a trip to Northumberland ill be in touch.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

Looks a lovely spot which I would willingly pay for as a stopover on our way to Scotland.


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 16, 2021)

No worries. One member hopefully going to have a go next week!  Still finalising plans but at moment to comply with planning etc we are looking at max 3 vans  per night for the 56 nights allowed under permitted development. That gives each van a huge space apart from each other on the flat bit or much more if go further up the less flat end as field is about 3rd of a mile long. Fishing and canoeing possible though levels low at moment and i need to see where day fishing permits can be purchased. More details to follow in separate thread in week or so once weve finalised.
Cheers stu


----------



## trixie88 (Jun 17, 2021)

looks a lovely wild flower meadow....just the job..............brillint   welcome


----------



## The laird (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Tookey (Jun 20, 2021)

Looks great Stu,

I am bias but would you consider allowing children and then if they prove to be a nuisance reverse your decision   

The photos show an environment where children could have a wonderful time and assuming they would disrupt others seems a little unfair until proven from feedback.


----------



## Tookey (Jun 20, 2021)

.....why not start a thread asking for feedback from members about the topic on here, I would be interested to read opinions


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 20, 2021)

Tookey. The worry for us is the river and also feeling our way in to see if the concept works so initially 3 vans max and adults only. We are however thinking of an additioal option to hire the whole site which might suit a large family or couple of motorhomes with additional tent accomodation they bring with them as long as toilets covered by motorhomes if that makes sense. Hopefully bit more info out in a week or so and should be running by july.
Stu


----------



## Tookey (Jun 20, 2021)

Stu2 said:


> Tookey. The worry for us is the river and also feeling our way in to see if the concept works so initially 3 vans max and adults only. We are however thinking of an additioal option to hire the whole site which might suit a large family or couple of motorhomes with additional tent accomodation they bring with them as long as toilets covered by motorhomes if that makes sense. Hopefully bit more info out in a week or so and should be running by july.
> Stu


Fair enough and best wishes for your venture   

I will hide the boy in the shower


----------



## Fifer (Jun 21, 2021)

Hello and welcome from NE Scotland


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 21, 2021)

What’s the ground like? Is is firm enough for 3.5 T van in all weathers, or does it get soft when wet?


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 21, 2021)

barge1914 said:


> What’s the ground like? Is is firm enough for 3.5 T van in all weathers, or does it get soft when wet?


Ground is flat and reasonably firm but if we had weeks of rain(unknown up here!) would have to cancel or get the tractor out or usw ha


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 21, 2021)

Stu2 said:


> Ground is flat and reasonably firm but if we had weeks of rain(unknown up here!) would have to cancel or get the tractor out or usw ha


Sorry fingers or phone playing up!


----------



## Victor (Jun 22, 2021)

I live in Co Durham and quite often visit the area so I thought I would ring Stu and offer my opinion on his new venture.
We had a good chat on the phone and arranged for me to stay over on the site last night, with a view to putting a totally unbiased review on here, to help people  with their decision to whether they would consider staying over.

Location, beautiful location right on the river.

Massive field so plenty space if only 3 vehicles can attend.

A public riverside footpath takes you to the George Hotel , 20 mins and the Crown Inn in the nearby village of Humshaugh, 30 mins walk.

I get the impression that Stu has tried to keep the site as natural as possible.
There are previous posts regarding children on the site and having been there, yes there are a few steep embankments and hazards on the riverside part of the site which would cause concern if children were to be playing in the area but it would take away from the natural aspect of the site, if these were to be fenced off and or danger warning signs erected.
There is a cleared “ beach” access point right on the river which Stu informs me can be used for fires/ firepits.
I didnt have a fire but sat there last night totally chilled having a Speckled Hen.
( or 3 !)
The nearby road was suprisingly busy and Yes there is traffic noise but after about 7 pm, this died down.
I heard no traffic through the night.
If travelling A69 or A68 Jedburgh, this would make a great stayover.

Access.      I only have a V Dub T5 and had no issues gaining access from the road.


Bigger vehicles may have to take the other lane, in order to make the turn, or approach from the opposite direction .

Stu gave me full directions and I found the site with no issues.

I know its not full “ wild camping” but a lot of people would prefer to have the added security of being at such a location as this.

No knock on the door in the middle of the night, or boy racers tearing up the gravel right next to where youve just set up.

Also the big issue of having a drink if you are parked on public land and the legalities of that.
Dont get me wrong, Ive wild camped for years all over Europe and fully enjoyed the experience but some people might not have the confidence/ experience to do the same.

This site would give those people a great alternative.

I must add that I have only seen the site in perfect weather and dry conditions.
Like everywhere, it may be different if the ground is wet but I think thats an issue in most places.

I hope this has been useful to some.
It isnt a sales pitch .
I took Stu up on his offer to have a free night away !

Would I stay again .    Most definitely.

 Thanks.  Victor


----------



## mjvw (Jun 26, 2021)

@Victor great review spot on, we are at the location now it's lovely. Have been greeted by @Stu2 great guy.
Will we come back defo


----------



## Victor (Jun 26, 2021)

mjvw said:


> @Victor great review spot on, we are at the location now it's lovely. Have been greeted by @Stu2 great guy.
> Will we come back defo


Glad Ive been helpful.
Shame the weather is a bit naff..

A pal of mine, not connected to this forum, is going to give it a try in the next couple of weeks .

Enjoy your stay.       Victor


----------



## alcam (Jul 19, 2021)

Stu2 said:


> Hi many thanks for the welcome. The popup overnight park up field is almost ready. Still not decided on charge but If any full members on here want a free night over the next 10 days to help "test" then please feel free to pm me and ill give you details. Note location suits campervans and not sure access suitable for big motorhomes over 6m. Must be self contained and no children but we do have water. Fire pits welcome. Will post more details elsewhere on forum once everything sorted.
> Cheers stu and sueView attachment 98920View attachment 98921


Don't listen to Barry . Member in NE Scotland is charging a fiver and , if I didn't mention it before , that is in Scotland !


----------



## alcam (Jul 19, 2021)

Victor said:


> I live in Co Durham and quite often visit the area so I thought I would ring Stu and offer my opinion on his new venture.
> We had a good chat on the phone and arranged for me to stay over on the site last night, with a view to putting a totally unbiased review on here, to help people  with their decision to whether they would consider staying over.
> 
> Location, beautiful location right on the river.
> ...


Definitely an added bonus , for me at least , it is reasonably close to licensed premises .
All sounds good 
Definitely think there is a change in the air(e)


----------



## mjvw (Jul 19, 2021)

@alcam Please could you share Scotland stop over  info pm would be fine, l thought the cost was reasonable, so will do it again I love "wild camping in my Moho" but just to be able to kick back and have a beer without concerns of a knock on the door is nice. This is my opinion others are allowed theirs   



Regards MJVW


----------



## witzend (Jul 20, 2021)

alcam said:


> Don't listen to Barry . Member in NE Scotland is charging a fiver and , if I didn't mention it before , that is in Scotland !


And He got water and drainage


----------



## witzend (Jul 20, 2021)

Tookey said:


> The photos show an environment where children could have a wonderful time and assuming they would disrupt others seems a little unfair until proven from feedback.


Children would put me off as many other sites don't allow kids for the usual reasons. Turning grey waste out in the field soon creates a smell in warm weather Your bound to get someone over filling one of other of their waste tanks and thinking where can we empty where it won't be seen
so Limiting stays to 2 nights would make it less likely for anyone to need to empty  on site


----------



## alcam (Jul 21, 2021)

mjvw said:


> @alcam Please could you share Scotland stop over  info pm would be fine, l thought the cost was reasonable, so will do it again I love "wild camping in my Moho" but just to be able to kick back and have a beer without concerns of a knock on the door is nice. This is my opinion others are allowed theirs
> 
> 
> 
> Regards MJVW


Really joking about cost but , personally ,  think a fiver is about right cost for what is being offered . Having said all that I intend to use the  site even if it is a tenner or so !
I'll send Barry the bill 
Site in Scotland was on another thread . It's near Fraserburgh think it is on POIs now


----------



## alun145 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi 
Is there a working link?


----------

